# How do HD threshold and Increase Threshold work?



## genshou (Jul 19, 2005)

Let's say I'm casting Charm Humanoid 7/Gen 2.  I would determine the HD threshold of the spell based on Charm and Compel (if any) MP cost only, and other spell lists and general enhancements would not affect the threshold.  With 7 MP spent on Charm enhancements, the spell has a 14 HD threshold.  What if I used Increase Threshold to spend 3 MP to increase the threshold?  The sample spells suggest I would use the increased 10 MP cost to determine the base, then add 3 to that HD threshold.  That would be 23 HD.  Is that how it was really meant to work, or am I just supposed to add 3 to the HD threshold of the original 7 MP and end up with 17 HD?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes. The 'Increase Threshold' enhancement is still a charm enhancement, so you count it toward the base threshold, and then you apply the bonus the enhancement grants.


----------



## genshou (Aug 1, 2005)

Just had another thought, too.  Am I correct in the thought that the same rule applies to the discerning enhancement?  Suppose I'm casting an 8-MP spell and add the discerning enhancement.  Would I get 9 targets?  And if I added discerning again, would I get 20 (10x2)?


----------



## Verequus (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, the MPs spent for the discerning enhancement count for its effect. I think, there is an example in EoMR, which explains exactly this.


----------

